# Suggestions for another timeshare after purchasing 2 HGVC



## prosperitylove79 (Mar 4, 2009)

I just purchased 2 HGVC's and since the market is rather favorable, I'd like some suggestions for purchasing one more additional timeshare.  I like the points flexiability HGVC offers, but I'd like lower MF's..any suggestions??


----------



## Seth Nock (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Angie,
    With your purchase, you will be set up with a complementary 18 month Membership in San Francisco Exchange Company.  I will walk you through their trading process.  Hilton is more Flexible than the Marriott program. However, if you are interested in the Marriott system, I would either recommend a Special week in Cypress Harbour (if you will use a full 2 bedroom) or an Aruba Gold week or Platinum Manor Club Sequel , if you want the lock out unit. If you are happy with sticking with the Hilton system, I would recommend another 10,000 points, as the price is very low currently (the lowest in 9 years).


----------



## alexb (Mar 5, 2009)

look at the price of the hiltons in scotland management fees are under $600
at current exchange rates


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 5, 2009)

*It depends on where you plan to vacation.*

With HGVC you primarily get the HGVC Developed Resort Areas (Orlando, Las Vegas, South Beach, Oahu and Big Island), limited access to most of the HGVC affiliated resorts and RCI membership.

Unless you want more of the same, here are three suggestions...

*(1) Take Advantage of the RCI Getaways instead of buying another timeshare.*
Your HGVC RCI membership gives you access to RCI getaways. The sad thing is that we don't get online access with our membership to see what's available however you can take a look at RCI's public rental website to get a general idea - see http://www.wyndham-vacations.com/

For example, I compared the dates and rates for Morritt's Grand Resort (#5930) using my separate RCI account.
The public website only shows a rolling 12 month calendar (Mar 2009 to Feb 2010) vs the RCI Extra Vacation shows availability until August 2010. However the public website is showing all of the weeks that are available during the 12 month window. The prices are slightly different (higher on the public website) but perhaps the RCI Extra Vacations isn't showing the additional taxes and fees in their total price. I'm not sure.

NOTE: All resorts don't show up on the public website. For example, the new Parc Soliel by HGVC is currently available on RCI's Extra Vacation but not on the public website. So if you're interested in a particular resort I would try the public website first for availability if not then call the HGVC RCI Desk to determine availability. If you decided to rent, I suggest comparing the total price and terms & conditions for both (public website and the info you get from the HGVC RCI desk) to see which one is the better value.

NOTE: Sometimes weeks available in RCI's Extra Vacations are also available for a RCI exchange
See these threads about RCI's Extra Vacations:
Extra Vacations vs. Exchanges: "The System"  - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87892
1 in 4 year rule (RCI extras) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84011&highlight=extra

*(2) Rent timeshares/condos/homes instead of buying another timeshare.*
There are numerous rental by owners sites (including our own TUG MarketPlace) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17673
Exchange Companies are also renting - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51125 (most of the smaller independent exchanges companies don't require you to login to see their rental listings and don't require paid membership for access to their rentals like Trading Places, Hawaii Timeshare Exchange and Platinum Interchange)

*(3) Buy into a different timeshare system *
See this recent thread titled "Owning Multiple Systems" - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90999
See this old thread titled "What complements Hilton?" - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45261&highlight=worldmark 

Whatever you decide, don't put all of your future vacation dollars into timesharing. This will give you the flexibility in the future to choose the best way to visit your desired destinations. There might not be a timeshare at the location that you want to visit or if there is a timeshare it may be very hard to get an exchange. You may also want to visit a destination in an entirely different way via a cruise, hotel/resort stay, special discounted travel package, tour company, etc....


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 5, 2009)

Recently we completed a purchase for a non-HGVC week which was already converted (enrolled) in RCI points.   The unit is a two bedroom which makes the annual points alotment a healthy amount to work with.

MF's are less under $500 and the points system is similar in structure to HGVC, although the points values are different.   There are also ways to stretch points.   Like HGVC you have to learn the system but its provides an avenue to go more places at lower MF's than HGVC's tend to charge.  This of course is dependend upon finding a property which is all of these things.

It's a nice compliment to our collection of weeks.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 5, 2009)

Personally, since HGVC get you all of RCI, I'd consider a TS affiliated with II as the next TS I'd buy.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't know much about the Hyatt system, but I have always thought they would be a nice addition for us, since they have locations that I like and are close by.


----------



## prosperitylove79 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Thank you!*

This has given me a lot to think about - everyone on here is so informative - I appreciate all of the comments!


----------



## linsj (Mar 5, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> Your HGVC RCI membership gives you access to RCI getaways.



Really? I didn't know that. Thanks for mentioning this.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 6, 2009)

Made updates to Post #4 (see red font).


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 6, 2009)

linsj said:


> Really? I didn't know that. Thanks for mentioning this.



You're welcome. 

It's normally advertised in the HGVC Grand Times Magazine. For example see the RCI advertisement on page 18 of the Winter 2008 Edition - https://www.hgvclub.com/images2/GrandTimes/pdf/GT_English_Winter_2008.pdf


----------



## angelc (Mar 6, 2009)

I have 3,400 points HGVC South Beach, I would like to purchase more points, or Marriot, any suggestions, I like Vegas Flamingo.

Marriot not as flexible as HGVC?

Angel


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 6, 2009)

angelc said:


> Marriot not as flexible as HGVC?



Marriott is not a points based system where you can book any number of nights in any size unit and/or view. It's a traditional weeks based timeshare system (7 day reservation). 

If you're thinking about Marriott, you should definitely read the FAQ thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=391
I'm not a Marriott owner but based on some of the threads it seems like it's more difficult to reserve than HGVC if you need to travel during peak travel periods. NOTE: Multi-week owners have reservation preference over single week owners. 

See these old threads:
Marriott Internal Exchange, How easy is it? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88567
Marriott 13 month advance booking? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46999
Marriott Newport Coast,  getting your week - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54512
What about Marriott drives you crazy!? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52251


----------



## GTLINZ (Mar 6, 2009)

prosperitylove79 said:


> I just purchased 2 HGVC's and since the market is rather favorable, I'd like some suggestions for purchasing one more additional timeshare.  I like the points flexiability HGVC offers, but I'd like lower MF's..any suggestions??



I assume you are asking about other TS systems.

I own with HGVC and think you get a lot of bang for the MF buck, and I also believe that it is the most flexible system. My issue with HGVC is that they only want to build in 3 locations. I want access to other locations besides what RCI offers - I would like access to  II if possible. I am not sure what you are looking for, but I suspect you will pay even higher MFs with another system. So I am going to respond to what my research says, and what I am looking for.

From my research, and I could be wrong:
1) Marriott - weeks only, and very high MFs, and resales lose privs. Probably the best variety of locations.
2) Hyatt - somewhat flexible, higher MFs, cool locations out west and in Keys.
3) StarWood - limited locs, very nice, high MFs, resales lose privs.

I really like Hyatt because it (like HGVC) retains rights for resale buyers. MFs are dependent on the location. Unlike HGVC, it is hard to borrow points and there is no pushing or saving them - you need to use them. Like HGVC, they allow partial week stays and you can maximize points off season. And they have locations in Carmel, Sedona, Tahoe and the Keys which I would like access to. Hyatt trades in II and like HGVC it is a favorable exchange rate.

Just my thoughts. With the economy like it is, I am not ready to buy but if I was that would be my direction.


----------



## SusieQ927 (Mar 7, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> Personally, since HGVC get you all of RCI, I'd consider a TS affiliated with II as the next TS I'd buy.



what is II please?

thanks


----------



## natarajanv (Mar 7, 2009)

Interval International. Marriott is affiliated with that.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd say purchase a Sheraton property that is DUAL affiliated with both II/RCI and allows you to be a member of SVN.  Or, of course Wyndham (who has a lot of bad press right now, but the product is flexible, cheap and has a lot of internal resorts to pick from).  You can also get a Wyndham with an II affiliation.


----------



## prosperitylove79 (Mar 7, 2009)

*bad press...*

why is Wyndham receiving bad press?  Also, how many points does one need to get 2 weeks of vacation through Wyndham?


----------



## lprstn (Mar 7, 2009)

Wyndham, bad press is because they changed some of their points usage owners benefits, and increased the price on their Guest Certs.  Yet, if you use the points to just book within the Wyndham system you will be ok.

To get 2 weeks in a 2 bedroom, at most of the resorts at Wyndham, I'd purchase 300,000pts (with 154,000 points at one location that I'd want priority booking at and 154,000 at another location that I'd want priority booking at)  It would cost you anywhere between $2000 - $3000 (or maybe even less) for the initial purchase, and about $1200-$1400 in maintenance fees.

You would also be able to bank with RCI or II and get up to 10 weeks of travel if you plan on banking studio blue weeks (28K weeks- through Wyndham to II or RCI - you can also chose to bank 70K week (red week 1br) 105K, or 154K)  I've only ever banked 70K and 28K weeks with RCI and have been successful on my trades.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Mar 8, 2009)

Give Hyatt a shot
Super quality 
most use for the money.Flexible system.


----------



## linsj (Mar 8, 2009)

lprstn said:


> I'd say purchase a Sheraton property that is DUAL affiliated with both II/RCI and allows you to be a member of SVN.



Which ones match this description?


----------



## linsj (Mar 8, 2009)

See this thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45261


----------



## angelc (Mar 8, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> With HGVC you primarily get the HGVC Developed Resort Areas (Orlando, Las Vegas, South Beach, Oahu and Big Island), limited access to most of the HGVC affiliated resorts and RCI membership.
> 
> Unless you want more of the same, here are three suggestions...
> 
> ...



You mentioned about renting  time share, what do you know about Grand Resort Travel, you can rent from RCI and II through them, I received an invitaion in the mail.

Angel


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 8, 2009)

angelc said:


> You mentioned about renting  time share, what do you know about Grand Resort Travel, you can rent from RCI and II through them, I received an invitaion in the mail.
> 
> Angel



I suggest using the TUG Frequently mentioned resale and rental websites link that I provided above.
The safest path would be to rent from one of the exchange companies like RCI's Endless Vacation Rental website - see http://www.wyndham-vacations.com/

Never heard of Grand Resort Travel however I did a google search. I didn't read everything but it looks like they're selling a travel club membership and it looks like a scam. 

Found three different names
- Grand Resort Travel
- Grand Discovery
- Vacation Travel Club

Here are the links so you can make your own decision. 
(1) This website linked Grand Resort Travel with Grand Discovery - http://www.granddiscoveryvacations.com/FAQ_s.html 
(2) This website linked Grand Discovery to Vacation Travel Club, Inc. - http://www.timesharesonly.com/resort/6254
(3) Vacation Travel Club frustrates consumers - http://blog.oregonlive.com/complaintdesk/2008/03/vacation_travel_club_frustrate.html
(4) Grand Discovery Consultants - http://local.yahoo.com/info-13376641-grand-discovery-consultants-asheville
(3) Found these TUG threads 
"Anyone heard of Grand Discovery aka Grand Resorts Travel" - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=475071
"Article about Travel Clubs" - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77445

Good Luck


----------



## angelc (Mar 8, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> I suggest using the TUG Frequently mentioned resale and rental websites link that I provided above.
> The safest path would be to rent from one of the exchange companies like RCI's Endless Vacation Rental website - see http://www.wyndham-vacations.com/
> 
> Never heard of Grand Resort Travel however I did a google search. I didn't read everything but it looks like they're selling a travel club membership and it looks like a scam.
> ...



Thank You, I'm going to the presentation and I will let you know what Grand Resort Travel is all about.


----------

